# hedgie housing and acessories needed



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

yes i need a list of how many hedgehog supplies i need i should have around 150-200 to spend on it 
i know i need 
a heat lamp and a digital thermometer
c&c cage supplies 
water bottle or dish 
crickets or meal worms for a 6 week old hedgie 
igloo or something else 
cat food 
if im missing anything let me know and post away


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need a thermostat to control the CHE. You want a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) not a lamp for heat. CHE's give off heat but no light. You will also need a 10" fixture with a ceramic socket that's rated for CHE's.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't forget the wheel. 
Hedgie bag for snuggling (you could just use a fleece blanket).
Also, sometimes hedgies don't like the igloo because they aren't snuggled in tightly. I got an ele-fun for Stache and that's the only thing he'll actually sleep in. I tried a hedgie bag and an igloo and he always slept under the wheel until I gave him the ele-fun again. So, just be prepared in case he doesn't like the igloo. :3


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's probably going to cost more than $200....
So the absolute bare necessities you need is 
heating(and depending on the size of your cage, you may need 2 CHE bulbs and lamps. Most thermostats come with 2 jacks to control 2 CHEs)
~ 1-2 CHE bulbs, 1-2 dome lamps, 1 thermostat, 1 thermometer

Assuming you have a random desklamp, you'll need 
~1 simple timer(to control the light on/off)
~C&C supplies (OR, use a rubbermaid for now until you have more money as the cheaper alternative)
~Bedding - Fleece? or loose bedding? Fleece cost more initially, but they're reuseable, loose bedding needs to be bought constantly
~bowls
~wheel
~igloo/bed
~Food

These are the absolute bare minimum. Any treats and such, if you are on a budget, there's no need to get immediately. Remember that the CHE setup alone will cost close to $100, more if you need 2.


----------

